# Mini + Roamio w/ethernet; Mini loses connection on recording show



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

A week or two ago I bought a Roamio and Mini. I have them both wired with Ethernet. I'm experiencing this problem:

I'm on the Mini watching a show being recorded by the Roamio. Before the end of the show, the Mini loses connection. I get the alert, I press reconnect or whatever the option is, navigate back to the show, and restart and finish without any other problems.

This only seems to be happening on shows that are still being recorded. Is this a known problem?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Yep, I've seen this ... you're referring to the V87 error that appears near the last five minutes of a recording when you are streaming an in-process recording that completed while you were streaming, right?


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

windracer said:


> Yep, I've seen this ... you're referring to the V87 error that appears near the last five minutes of a recording when you are streaming an in-process recording that completed while you were streaming, right?


I don't recall the error message, but the circumstance is correct.

Any word on this being fixed? It's happened to me two days in a row, and it is already annoying.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Hopefully someone at TiVo knows about it but it wasn't fixed in the latest Fall Update.


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

It's already getting the frown of disapproval as well as negative comments from spousal unit. Definitely feels like a step backward compared to our old Premiere to Premiere streaming...


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

At least it only happens with in-progress recordings that are streamed. Most of my MRS is completed recordings so I don't see it often, but I agree it's annoying when it does happen.


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

Agreed. Depending on how up to date we are with recordings, this may not appear very often, but it is a problem.


----------



## StevesWeb (Dec 26, 2008)

mr_smits said:


> A week or two ago I bought a Roamio and Mini. I have them both wired with Ethernet. I'm experiencing this problem:
> 
> I'm on the Mini watching a show being recorded by the Roamio. Before the end of the show, the Mini loses connection. I get the alert, I press reconnect or whatever the option is, navigate back to the show, and restart and finish without any other problems.
> 
> This only seems to be happening on shows that are still being recorded. Is this a known problem?


I got a Mini yesterday, this happened twice today. Everything is on the same segment of the same hardwired gigabit LAN. There definitely are never really any lost connections. I'm certain both times the ridiculous lost connection message happened at exactly the time the recording of the program stopped.

I was watching a morning news show that TiVo has always treated as having three sequential episodes each morning, 4:30 to 5:00, 5:00 to 6:00, and 6:00 to 7:00.

At exactly 6:02 AM I was watching content from about 5:50AM when the Mini reported lost connection, then at exactly 7:02 I was again about ten minutes behind real time when once again the Mini reported a lost connection.

No doubt the mini lost a connection to a socket that was feeding it a stream across my LAN, but I doubt that my punchdown connections are failing at the same instant TiVo closes a file.

Both my Roamio basic and Mini have yesterdays 20.3.7, my Roamio is OTA, which implies OTA only.


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

StevesWeb said:


> I got a Mini yesterday, this happened twice today. Everything is on the same segment of the same hardwired gigabit LAN. There definitely are never really any lost connections. I'm certain both times the ridiculous lost connection message happened at exactly the time the recording of the program stopped.


This is quite the annoying aspect of the Mini experience. I'm actually avoiding watching shows that are in progress recording because I don't want to deal with the loss of connection issue.

I am on the fence about another Mini. Hopefully this will be fixed asap.


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

I haven't had this happen to me in quite awhile, but sure enough it happened last night while watching the late news. I'm actually surprised it doesn't happen more often because I usually start watching the 10:00 news at 10:15 or so while it is still recording.


----------



## leeford (Nov 13, 2008)

this is happening when watching fully pre recorded shows on roamio too...not just ones currently recording! yikes! netflix and hulu are fine...issue with steaming from roamio to mini via and ethernet?


----------



## tre74 (Nov 12, 2010)

I experienced a lost ethernet connection last night while watching a show that finished recording while I was watching it. The connection failed at the end with about five minutes of show left to watch. I was streaming from a Roamio Basic to a 2 tuner Premiere.


----------



## StevesWeb (Dec 26, 2008)

mr_smits said:


> This is quite the annoying aspect of the Mini experience. I'm actually avoiding watching shows that are in progress recording because I don't want to deal with the loss of connection issue.
> 
> I am on the fence about another Mini. Hopefully this will be fixed asap.


After encountering this on a Mini I saw in another thread that Best Buy was honoring Amazon's $149 price on the basic Roamio, with $50 gift card, so I bought another Roamio and shuffled the Mini off to the guest room.


----------



## chapotito (Nov 4, 2014)

I wanted to have the Mini wired to an Wireless extender. Does anyone know if this works. The Roamio is wired to the router downstairs. I did not want to run wires through the house. I know the mini is not supposed to be wireless, but I thought that by having a wireless extender that has 3 ports, the Mini would be fooled into thinking that it was wired. Is there a way around this, or do I have to wire the whole house?


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

I'll add that I no longer have the problem the OP was experiencing. I used to get it fairly often, as well. However, I think the last update may have cleared it up because I have played a ton of recording in process content and I haven't had any problems for at least the last month.


----------

